# White ink printing problem? any suggestions?



## mcastens (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello everyone, Thanks for all the advice everyone gives its always a big help. I am working with a guy that has a eclipse DTG printer, he is sort of learning with my shirts, and we are having a big problem printing color on black. We have got the whole pretreat process down, spray - brush it -heat it. Then when we go to print, it seems that the white underbase is pooling causing the color to go on and then to bleed, or the color goes on and just looks a bit dull, we have tried less pretreat- more pretreat. Any suggestions would be great, im heading up to his place this weekend for some more test runs. Im not sure if maybe we should try to shoot the white on a pass and then send it back in for the color instead of let it do it all in one pass. Any help is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not an eclipse owner and I have no clue what software you are using, but you might want to see if you can turn down the white underbase some. Although you want a good solid base, you don't want the white ink creating a pool like you described above. See if you can lower the resolution the underbase or pull back on the white channels if you have that capability. You should also check out the dtgforums.com to see if there are other eclipse users out there that can help you. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> I am not an eclipse owner and I have no clue what software you are using, but you might want to see if you can turn down the white underbase some. Although you want a good solid base, you don't want the white ink creating a pool like you described above. See if you can lower the resolution the underbase or pull back on the white channels if you have that capability. You should also check out the dtgforums.com to see if there are other eclipse users out there that can help you. Best wishes.
> 
> Mark


This was exactly my first thought also, I think the eclipse also used the rippro software? I would definately lessen the white you are laying down. I usually use medium density on my hm1 and it is the perfect amount for me. Also do you have the white highlight on? maybe take that off and see if that makes a difference. hope this helps.

Bobbie


----------



## mcastens (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks for the responses, im going to try out what you suggest this weekend and we can see what happens.


----------

